# Analogwerte speichern



## a.richter (31 Mai 2010)

Hallo SPS Gemeinde!

Ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe, einige von euch haben dies schonmal lösen müssen:

Es klingt eigentlich ganz banal, aber das ist es nicht ganz. 
Ich möchte nichts weiter tun, als 3 Analogsignale (0..10V) über ein paar Stunden lang aufzeichnen.
Die Analogsignale gehen momentan in eine S7/314 können aber dort natürlich nicht über Stunden gespeichert werden. 
Die SPS brauch hierbei keine Rolle zu spielen. Wenn es sein muss, kann auch ein Laptop auf der Maschine mitfahren.

Ich danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## marlob (31 Mai 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=36334
oder selber was programmieren (z.B. mit libnodave)


----------



## a.richter (31 Mai 2010)

Es soll eine temporäre Lösung zur Problembehebung sein. Also solls natürlich kein Geld kosten.
Mit libnodave hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Ist das unkompliziert zu händeln? Bzw. ist die Software günstig?


----------



## marlob (31 Mai 2010)

a.richter schrieb:


> ... Ist das unkompliziert zu händeln?
> ...


Kommt auf deine Programmiererfahrung an



a.richter schrieb:


> ...
> Bzw. ist die Software günstig?
> ...


Gratis


----------



## Blockmove (31 Mai 2010)

Schau mal nach iPlant Evolution. Ist auch kostenlos und könnte auch für dich in Frage kommen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## marlob (31 Mai 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schau mal nach iPlant Evolution. Ist auch kostenlos und könnte auch für dich in Frage kommen.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


Habe dazu diesen Beitrag gelesen. Kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## a.richter (31 Mai 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Kommt auf deine Programmiererfahrung an



Hm... Die sind recht begrenzt, um ehrlich zu sein. Ich bin im Gebiet der Automatisierung unterwegs. D.h. eher ein Anwender von S7 & Co.


----------



## thomas_1975 (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo,


> Die Analogsignale gehen momentan in eine S7/314 können aber dort  natürlich nicht über Stunden gespeichert werden.


warum denn nicht ?

Es kommt wohl auf die Datenmenge und Geschwindigkeit an, ist aber grundsätzlich machbar.

( Hinweis: Adressregister und Messwerte schieben )

gruß Thomas


----------



## a.richter (1 Juni 2010)

thomas_1975 schrieb:


> Es kommt wohl auf die Datenmenge und Geschwindigkeit an, ist aber grundsätzlich machbar.



Das ist das Problem. Wir machen an neun Messstellen mindestens aller 100ms eine Messung. Nach 5 Stunden sind das 1.6 mill Messwerte. Die will ich nicht in Datenbausteinen verwalten müssen.

Ich denke ich habe die Lösung gefunden. Ist zwar nicht ganz kostenlos, aber machbar, da einige der Komponenten sowieso vorhanden sind:

Mit einem OPC Server greife ich direkt auf die SPS zu und speichere die Daten mit Intouch ab und visualisiere sie auch. Auf diese Art und Weise sind alle Probleme gelöst. Billiger und einfacher (Bzw. in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zueinander) gehts wohl nicht.


----------

